# Regular meets in the chatroom



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya girls
  
  Well some of you went into the chatroom for the 1st time last night  while the forum was down 
  
  sorry I dissapeared,  I was booted out and was then told my username and  password were wrong   I think Tony  knew I was in a naughty mood   
  
  Anyhoo There was a discussion that you might like to make it a regular  thing   You can go into  the chat rooms at any time, but we could do a weekly or fortnightly  meet in the chatroom, just really got to pick a day and frequency that  you all would like   

Can everyone that is interested vote (yer I know, more blumming voting   )


----------



## ebonie (Apr 17, 2007)

Ive voted lol


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I voted too - only thing is I can't work out how to get there anymore - i used to click home then there was a 'chat' option on the same bar as the 'message board' one - its gone now though?

Jo x


----------



## ratsy (Dec 28, 2008)

ive voted im def up for it i really enjoyed chatting to the girls


----------



## PixTrix (Aug 20, 2008)

Ha I had the same problem as you last night Shelle, glad I wasn't the only one who was told had invalid username and password!

Yeah it would be good to have a regular chat night


----------



## Queenie1 (Aug 21, 2008)

i couldn't get in either but not sure if it was cos my computer is linux not windows. net book is being changed over to windows soon so hopefully i will have no problems. 

have voted as well


----------



## SarahJaneH (Nov 21, 2009)

Just voted, I couldn't get in last night either


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

the chat room is one of the things still being worked on as part of the overhaul of the site  I _think_ it will end up having a link button next to the ones below your name/pic at the top


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I must be thick sorry i dont know how to vote??


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

At the very top above my 1st post there is the bits to click on to vote


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

i couldnt see the poll at first either jules...ive voted now tho as had fun last night


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Well it looks like you would perfer weekly chats and so far Thurs nights have just edged in the lead   

Anyone not voted yet


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi everyone - so are we meeting this Thursday evening in the chatroom? 

Jo xx


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Are we on for the chatroom tonight?  I'll be there at 8pm - hope to see you there!


----------



## Sam76 (Mar 23, 2009)

sorry i missed chat room tonight - in-laws came up - thought it'd be a bit rude to read and type whilst they were here   

is there a time for a meet up next thursday?

x


----------



## miriam7 (Aug 8, 2007)

whoops only just read that thur was decided


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

I was there at 8pm with JK1.  Saw Ratsy just leaving.  

Should we try again next week, do you think?  What's a good time for other people?


----------



## jk1 (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm ok for 8pm again if everyone else is? x


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

Are we meeting every thur now for chats, sorry im not really keeping up here, always put or studying but will try and be here this thur if we are chatting and is it 8pm


----------



## smcwales (Apr 28, 2010)

I will be able to join the chat this Thursday if it is happening


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

gutted still cant get into the chat room my pc keeps blocking it.
Is that where you all are?


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

There are about 4 of us in there now - can you not get in via the tab at the top of this page?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i went in late last night but everyone had gone

vixx great to see you here


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Yeah, most people tend to leave around 10pm - either to bed for lightweights like me, or to watch tv...

I tend to pop in most nights  between 9 / 9.30pm, but Thursdays there are more from our IVF Wales. It was great in there last night, 4 or 5 ladies from the clinic, including some fairly new.

Kara - you know it was because the boards were down when you were in hospital that we all went in there in the first place?  

Hope to see more in there soon.

Hop


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

No idea how that last Hop got there...

Hop Hop


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

I tried still can't seem to get in must be the settings on my pc.ill try later


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

vix yeah the girls told me about everyones antics while i was in labour, sounds like you all have fun lol


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

If you are having trouble with getting into the chatroom , here is a link to the chat info board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0

There are a few threads to help with Java etc


----------



## Vixxx (May 3, 2009)

Anyone up for the Chatroom tomorrow (Thursday) night?  If so, what time suits you?


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

i will be on tonight at some point, cant say when lol

i will pop in the chat room


----------



## Jule (Oct 12, 2008)

WEll tried the chat room again and still cant get in.  My computer wont downoad whatever it is i need as it says it cant identify whatever it is thats downloading.  Im not pc minded enough to sort this out so will have to do with chatting on these pages instead!


----------

